# Response Time Varies



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently the petition that was passed around for the Marine in jail in Mexico has over 120,000 signatures and it only needed 100,000. When asked when the white house would get involved. They was told "Response time varies". How ****ing hard is it to read something and make a decision. That is the problem with the government. They put shit off for months and even years. I'm sure the CIC (Cocksucker in Charge) has time to read a ****ing letter and make a phone call. Just delay one of his vacations if he has to. It seems like all his worthless family does is go on vacation and spend OUR money.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...r-release-of-u-s-marine-imprisoned-in-mexico/
He traded 5 bad guys for a piece of shit muslim deserter/traitor. But wont get our good guys back!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Nobama is probably trying to figure out how many full auto guns he needs to trade to the drug cartel to get our soldier back and which FFL dealer will get charged with breaking the law by selling said guns! nobama, congress and the supreme court need to be removed from power, by any means necessary! This is just getting completely out of control


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ekim said:


> Nobama is probably trying to figure out how many full auto guns he needs to trade to the drug cartel to get our soldier back and which FFL dealer will get charged with breaking the law by selling said guns! nobama, congress and the supreme court need to be removed from power, by any means necessary! This is just getting completely out of control


Agreed.. I hate to say it but it is time for violence.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I bet I know who just went on the no fly list! I wonder how long before the black Blackhawks are over head and the black Suburbans park out front?
Sorry Beach Kowboy, that scares me enough to hit the Ignore button.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I bet I know who just went on the no fly list! I wonder how long before the black Blackhawks are over head and the black Suburbans park out front?
> Sorry Beach Kowboy, that scares me enough to hit the Ignore button.


I didn't say anything about me causing it. I just don't see any changes for the better unless there is a whole new government put into place. The ones now aren't going to go quietly so it is going to have to get ugly before it gets better. I just don't see any other way it is going to change. The system is corrupt! We can vote and vote and vote will we are blue in the face but if if is corrupt, voting is just a waste of time!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I bet I know who just went on the no fly list! I wonder how long before the black Blackhawks are over head and the black Suburbans park out front?
> Sorry Beach Kowboy, that scares me enough to hit the Ignore button.


Are you going to ignore nobama,congress and the supreme court too. Seems like most people already are. Who is causing the most problems in this country. We can only ignore the problem makers for so long, til they say we the people are the problem, oh wait, they already say that, so they ignore the people!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

How did the Marine end up in jail? I don't want to search.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He crossed the border with Mexico by mistake with a few firearms. Mexico won't give him back and are mistreating him. Tied for days on end.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing will happen [email protected] is on vacation again. In Europe this time.

Besides there are no major scandals that need a distraction. This one worked to draw attention from the VA.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Europe. ... sounds expensive!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the marine in jail for?

I dunno I tried to cross into the US at a legal border point without guns and I was held for like a month.

The first 3 or 4 days were a violation of human rights due to being held in a room with constant light. The room was airconditioned I was sleep deprived and kept in a common group holding cell. (The light was a contravention of human rights rules - the air conditioning created conditions well below legal temperature, and there were at that time, it took weeks to get my special diet assigned creating stomach distress this all coming out of surgery)

Maybe you should start petitioning for better treatment of people held by your customs service too while you are at it.




A month in federal prison for trying to catch a bus home?



Mexicans are really serious about firearms. They have really strict firearms rules. 

If I drove into the US with guns, I would have a good chance of getting 10 years or more. 

It sucks. People need to be careful around the border.. however I don't get how you can accidentally drive in Mexico.. makes no sense.

Can someone explain to me how that can happen as road singns ect would be a dead give away for me.


Not sure if I were Mexico I might just propose a fine or something.

But I've seen a hell of a lot of Mexicans held in the US for a lot less than what the marine did, in accidentally taking firearms into mexico. 

I've driven in Mexico and I don't see how it could be done accidentally. 

Where are the border points that arn't staffed?

AND he tried to escape from legal detention... that is a no no too.



He fired his legal team... if I wanted to see an immigration judge in the US for my detention I was told I would be held another month. This for trying to catch a bus home from Mexico to Canada.

The delay is because he fired his legal team.





If the judge beleived his story he may very well have been let go. 

If truely the place he crossed was unmarked that would be a good legal argument, as it was a failing of the mexican state to mark the border.


If I was the Mexican gov though I think it might be prudent to let him go. Its not worth the hastle but this is prooving to tell the dangers of coming into Mexico with firearms.

Mexico has strict gun laws.


Its probably as much a failing of the US government for not marking entry points with NOW LEAVING THE US FOR MEXICO. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO GO TO MEXICO TURN AROUND NOW!!!


Truely a sad story if his story is true. If he didn't try to escape from detention he probably would have not been put into a more severe living situation.

Not sure how the US gov treated people in their detention overseas.


You fight the system anywhere it fights back. That is all there is to it.

Hopefully he can get his day in court and have his case heard, in a couple days.

There isn't evidence to the contrary that he mistakenly drove in so it should not be an issue IMO

Now trying an escape attempt, that don't look good.

If there were evidence of ties to cartel or attempt to do some illegal activity with the guns he would probably be in a much worse situation.


As for no room for U turns that doesn't make much sense either, unless he drove into a border point and was jammed with cars. If that is the case he should have known immediately that he was in Mexico and explained it at that point.

Not enough info.

Main issue at this time imo is that he tried to escape.

I've gotten pissed off while held before too, so I could see how a PTSD vet could snap. He should have had consular access right away imo if that didn't occur then there is a problem there. People detained usually get access to consular support. Its not always available as I had to wait a week before I had consular access in the states but he has been given legal access. and he has a courtdate, something I didn't get in the US.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I am havin a hard time accepting that one I think the US has a history of treating our detainees too well with a few exceptions all committed by individuals. Just doesnt add up to me. Were you beaten were you scared for your life did they threaten to imprison you for the rest of your life did you have access to a phone or lawyer were you denied food or water but they left the lights on and the AC was to cold plz. Maybe you were a victim of neglect thats feasible to me the guard who set the thermostat likes it cold and they left the lights on because its easier for them but even that is sketchy to me. Not to mention your prolly not worth the effort. Man I hate sticking up for the cops.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wish meangreen was here. I bet he would have some interesting thoughts. I, personally, have been to the El Paso border, on the US side, and I could easily see someone getting "stuck in traffic", hellmy fiance started having a panic attack becouse her carry firearm was in the car, as we approached an overpass, that stated something about guns beyond this point, and it was not the road we were on. 
I guess the moral of the story, is if you find yourself headed to a one way no turn around checkpoint with guns in your possesion, just turn the damn car off, tell everyone it died. ON AMERICAN SOIL. Im pretty sure a wrecker will be there fast.
Oh, and by the way, New Mexico and Arizona already harbor ALOT of hate for illegals, and I think its only gonna get worse.


----------

